

Could Facebook Become The Next Microsoft? - rchambers
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/19/could-facebook-become-the-next-microsoft/
Amongst all the noise today over Facebook's acquisition of Parakey, little has been said on what the acquisition means for Facebook in the broader sense. 
======
Jd
I made a comment on the (Facebook) -> (Social Networking Microsoft) possiblity
a few days ago on a similar thread that was up here. I believe at this point
only pmarca and Ning have a decent shot at saving us from this nightmare. On
the other hand if someone could throw together an open-platform API for social
info sharing, this could prevent Facebook from locking up the market.

If no one is able to do this in the next six months, it is going to be a long
hard messy few years for social networking, esp. since Facebook places your
data behind lock and key. That will be a lot of unrecoverable data after three
or four more years.

Any one want to form a startup to challenge Facebook? I'd love to take on
Zuckerburgler.

------
earthboundkid
No.

Next question?...

~~~
mynameishere
Could Facebook Become The Next General Electric?

